# Moyu Stickers



## Teddy (Apr 14, 2015)

I've noticed that the Moyu stickers never chip. My friend has told me that the stickers are made of plastic. Is that true? And he also says that the Moyu orange gets darker when left in the sun.

If this has to be moved sorry.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 14, 2015)

Second one is true, doubt the first one is.


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 14, 2015)

Teddy said:


> I've noticed that the Moyu stickers never chip. My friend has told me that the stickers are made of plastic. Is that true? And he also says that the Moyu orange gets darker when left in the sun.
> 
> If this has to be moved sorry.



They actually do not chip as far as I can tell, at least not for as long as I kept the stock stickers on my Aolong v1, which was a very long time. I finally had to remove them after the adhesive became loose and the stickers would twist in place.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Apr 14, 2015)

I wish some third party vendors would make stickers of the same quality with custom shades.


----------



## MrMan (Apr 14, 2015)

Vinyl is a plastic too. The problem with the stock stickers is that they slide and twist.
I found a sticker of my 4x4 when I took my cubes away of my bag no later than today.


----------



## Dong (Apr 14, 2015)

Personally, I love the Moyu stickers. All my other stickers, even cubicle ones, have chipped or something. Only the Moyu stickers haven't done anything. And even if they twist, you can put them back by applying pressure.
Am I wrong, or did they fix that problem?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 14, 2015)

the orange on my aochuang faded, they were on the cube for 3 months and about 300 solves, no chipping at all

also they did fix the issue of twisting stickers it also leaves behind less goop when restickering.

I hate fluorescent yellow though


----------



## Jezuz (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone know where you can buy new original Moyu stickers? I would really like to replace my darkened orange stickers. 

The Moyu stickers seem much thicker than TheCubicle stickers, which for me chips within an hour of applying them. I have also found that some stickers shades from TheCubicle are extremely difficult to remove.


----------



## CuBouz (Aug 30, 2015)

A Japanese cube store seems to have them for now but I'm not sure if it's going to be worth the hassle and shipping cost.


----------



## Jezuz (Aug 30, 2015)

Time to start studying Japanese so that I can order them


----------



## CuBouz (Aug 31, 2015)

Jezuz said:


> Time to start studying Japanese so that I can order them


They do have an English section though they seem to have abandoned updating it for quite a long time so I'd expect the info there to be rather unreliable. May be you can just ask them in English and hope they (still) have English speaking staff members.

twitter: https://twitter.com/triboxJP
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/triboxJP
contact form: https://store.tribox.com/en/contact/ (not sure if it's still functioning)

I hope things work out if you do decide to contact them.


----------



## mani (Oct 22, 2015)

Jezuz said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy new original Moyu stickers? I would really like to replace my darkened orange stickers.
> 
> The Moyu stickers seem much thicker than TheCubicle stickers, which for me chips within an hour of applying them. I have also found that some stickers shades from TheCubicle are extremely difficult to remove.



I don't know if you bought them, but if you are still looking they sell them here.http://www.speedcube.com.au/collections/sticker-sets/products/sticker-set-moyu-3x3x3


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Dec 28, 2015)

About moYu stickers... Are they waterproof? Like, in a pool or something.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 28, 2015)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> About moYu stickers... Are they waterproof? Like, in a pool or something.



Most cube stickers are waterproof, Moyu stickers should be no exception.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 28, 2015)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> About moYu stickers... Are they waterproof? Like, in a pool or something.



Yes.
dammit 5 character limit -___-


----------



## WowIsThatA10x10 (Dec 28, 2015)

What about the screws?


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Dec 28, 2015)

WowIsThatA10x10 said:


> What about the screws?


the cube is going to turn terrible after having it under water, don't do it if it's your main. you'll probably have to take your entire cube apart, clean everything, relube it, so it's not worth doing imo


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

CuBouz said:


> They do have an English section though they seem to have abandoned updating it for quite a long time so I'd expect the info there to be rather unreliable. May be you can just ask them in English and hope they (still) have English speaking staff members.
> 
> twitter: https://twitter.com/triboxJP
> facebook: https://www.facebook.com/triboxJP
> ...



Thats why we have Google Translate: Those stickers (http://store.tribox.com/products/detail.php?product_id=1637) are actually just over a dollar.


----------

